# Your Favorite Dog Food Brand



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

Which brand do you feed your dog?

My first dog ate IAMS all his life.. didn't know better back then

now my 10 weeks old lab mix get Wellness super5mix large breed puppy food, i hope that's better.. at least on the ingredient list


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I feed Wellness Core Ocean


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

The brand I buy isn't on the list, Orijen, it's a Canadian made organic kibble. I think it's great, after trying some hits and misses this one works well with the dog and ranked very well on the dog food analysis site.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I feed Now!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

My dogs do very well on Proplan Selects salmon and rice


----------



## Dog Whisperer (Jan 5, 2009)

I feed my dog with both *Beneful* _(The original menu)_:










& *Friskies 2 in 1* _(A new formula)_:










They're both working really well, honestly.

Although, I used to feed my dog with* Brekkies Excel*:










But only when none of the brands above were left at the supermarket, & had to stop it 'cause my dog just refused to eat part of it _(The rice in it)_. I asked other dog owner who had fed their dogs with this same product & they all complained about the same, that their dogs didn't eat the rice in it either.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dog Whisperer said:


> I feed my dog with both *Beneful* _(The original menu)_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the real Cesar Millan? or its just a copy cat.

I feed Innova EVO red meat and Chicken


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

kenRC51 said:


> is this the real Cesar Millan? or its just a copy cat.
> 
> I feed Innova EVO red meat and Chicken



anyone tried Cesar Milan dog food? i saw it in petco yesteday


----------



## Dog Whisperer (Jan 5, 2009)

kenRC51 said:


> is this the real Cesar Millan? or its just a copy cat


*No*, I'm not César & I'm not pretending to be him either, I just chose this nick name 'cause I like his series, I've already introduced myself here: http://www.dogforums.com/15-attention-all-new-members/42885-i-m-also-new.html.



hbueain said:


> anyone tried Cesar Milan dog food? i saw it in petco yesteday


I didn't know César Milan's food was on sale until today, where could I get information about it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I rotate between ZiwiPeak venison, Innova EVO red meat and Orijen 6 fresh fish.


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

Dog Whisperer said:


> I didn't know César Milan's food was on sale until today, where could I get information about it? Thank you in advance.


they sell it in petco

http://www.petco.com/product/106471/Dog-Whisperer-by-Cesar-Millan-Canine-Adult-Formula-Dog-Food.aspx


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Wellness Core!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i feed raw now but i used to feed eagle pack holistic select duck and oatmeal and it was great. iorek still had soft stool but not as bad as other foods, it was the best of all the kibbles that we tried (evo - red meat, orijen, canidae, when we got him he was eating iams)


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dog Whisperer said:


> *No*, I'm not César & I'm not pretending to be him either, I just chose this nick name 'cause I like his series, I've already introduced myself here: http://www.dogforums.com/15-attention-all-new-members/42885-i-m-also-new.html.
> 
> 
> I didn't know César Milan's food was on sale until today, where could I get information about it? Thank you in advance.


You should try it, I don't use it but I know it's much better than Beneful.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feed Taste of the Wild, Evo. I used to rotate with Canidae and Innova also but stopped feeding those 2 brands. So now, just the 2 kinds.


----------



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I feed my girl Taste Of The Wild.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I rotate between Innova and Wellness brands. My dogs do well on either one.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

gee i feel cheap after hearing all these fancy dancy names ( most of them i never heard of). i use pro plan chicken and rice formula. nothing fancy but bello loves the puffy chicken pieces they add to it now and he is very lean and his coat shines beautifully.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I voted Innova, but Libby eats Origen.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

VF Complete Performance
VF Complete Active Adult
made by Arkat Nutrition www.arkat.com
High quality, low cost.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I feed raw except for when we're on hiking trips, but the best kibble I've seen out there is Orijen, bar none. They have the highest quality ingredients, and the best balance for nutrition.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I feed my dog Orijen Puppy.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't vote  


I used to feed Nutro however, both of my dogs are allergic to their food.

We now use Solid Gold. They love it and no allergies.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I just made the switch back to Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul a few days ago. I had been feeding Purina Puppy Chow for the last 3 months thinking thats all I could afford but if I buy the big bag from the feed store instead of the pet store it only cost me $4.00 more a month.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Innova,Wellness,Orijen, and I used to use Canidae. Almost tried some Eagle Pack last time but wasn't sure which one to get. David


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I feed TOTW.....so I didn't vote


----------



## girlggc (Dec 29, 2008)

I feed Nutro Natural Choice. The dog used to be on Purina Dog Chow, but that was before I came into the picture.


----------



## Paegan2246 (Dec 11, 2008)

Puppy Willow is on Orijen Fish adult formula.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Paegan2246 said:


> Puppy Willow is on Orijen Fish adult formula.


Does he have a lot of gas on that formula?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't vote because my favorite dog food is Orijen!


----------



## Paegan2246 (Dec 11, 2008)

odp1979 said:


> Does he have a lot of gas on that formula?


No she doesn't..


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have Baxter on a rotation of grain-free foods: 

Nature's Variety Instinct dry (chicken, rabbit, duck/turkey formulas)
Nature's Variety Instinct wet (beef, rabbit, venison, duck formulas)
Evo Red Bites (beef/turkey)
Wellness CORE Ocean (fish)

He gets a raw bone or medallion here and there, too. I'd say Nature's Variety overall impresses me.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Lula eats Wellness Core kibble mostly. A couple times a week I mix in 1/4 can Wellness, Old Mother Hubbard, Innova or Evo canned food with her dry kibble. She also gets a meal of Nature's Variety Raw bone or medallion every now and then.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Nature's Variety Instinct.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice for me.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wellness Core Ocean ...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I also feed Nature's Variety (Prairie).


----------



## FredMom (Nov 27, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach & Purina One Sensitive Systems, both with Salmon as the #1 ingredient are my favorites for Fred!


----------



## chrispy33 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wellness core ocean


----------



## marc515 (Nov 27, 2007)

*California Natural*

Our Yellow Lab, Boomer, has been on California Natural Lamb & Rice since Canidae made the formula change.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wellness Core. 

Switched from Solid Gold Holistic. Dogs do better on the grain free Core- solid poops everytime now. If this didn't work I was going to consider Raw.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

We feed TOTW smoked samon to our mastiffs and golden and Canidae to our mini poodle. They are all doing great on these two diets. (FINALLY)


----------



## kristan (Oct 10, 2008)

We feed a rotation of Wellness Core, Natures Variety Raw and Honest Kitchen.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

California Natural


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

ORIJEN for my dogs, too. I've never tried anything else with them.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nature's recipe isn't on the list but that's what I feed it's grain free........


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I am going to switch my big dog from pedigree to wellness core ( or regular wellness) . I really hope he does well on it


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

wolfsnaps said:


> I am going to switch my big dog from pedigree to wellness core ( or regular wellness) . I really hope he does well on it


That is a great switch. I know your dog will love it. You first 1-2weeks you would mix the new food with old 1/4 new and 3/4 old, then 1/2 new 1/2 old, and so on. Give the dog about a week or so to get adjusted to the new food Some dogs dont adjust well. My dogs adjust very well with no lose stools.


----------



## 555mg (Jan 15, 2009)

Just came back from Petco with a bag of Wellness Super5mix Chicken food. My golden was on Purina for 3 years =X


----------



## eastearly (Jan 3, 2009)

Why do so few feed blue buffalo ? Hmmm...thinking of something to rotate with after a while...if necessary to rotate.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

We feed Maddie Merrick wet and dry and we rotate with Fromm dry (Fromm wet made her to gassy). 

We fed her Blue Buffalo too. She likes it, but not as much as the Merrick or Fromm. She gets Blue Buffalo Wilderness or Fromm when she goes to "grandma's".


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I feed Solid Gold Just A Wee Bit. I used to feed Sasha Nutro Natural Choice, but she loved the Solid Gold much better.


----------



## demarsjcd (Jan 18, 2009)

I feed raw advantage and rock island... Looks like most people on here feed there animals pretty good. I'm glad I joined


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I've fed Timberwolf Organics for the past 6 years but have recently switched to Pinnacle.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

We rotate:

Orijen (Adult and 6 Fish)
Acana (Prarie, Grasslands and Pacifica)
Instinct
Legacy

And one of my foster dogs is eating the low grain Acana Light and Fit.

Needless to say, I couldn't vote!


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, I couldn't vote.

I used to feed Canadae until they changed the formula. Lacey just couldn't handle it and let me tell you - greyhound farts can peel paint! Not to mention the runny poops. (Ok, I mentioned it )

I'm now feeding Premium Edge Chicken and Rice. No gas and mostly firm poops. Olivia can eat anything but I want both dogs on the same diet. My cats are also eating Premium Edge (for cats). After three months, everybody is doing well and I'm still happy with this brand so we'll stick with it for now.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

555mg said:


> Just came back from Petco with a bag of Wellness Super5mix Chicken food. My golden was on Purina for 3 years =X


thats great, let use know on your dog's improvements.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't vote, because I use Royal Canine.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

Royal Canin has been around for a LONG time, and its parent company, Mars, is actually one of the top pet food producers in North America. Among premium brands it is very popular.

Unfortunately, it is a gluten based food, and was involved in the melamine scandal/recall of 2007. 

To anyone who wants more information regarding the recall and all the hairy details, check out Pet Food Politics by Marion Nestle. It's a startling read (I followed the recall extremely closely and did quite a bit of independent research - and still found multiple items in the book that I was not aware of and is certainly not public knowledge). 

I point this out only because I work in the industry (I have NO product affiliations) and I would not say that it is gaining in popularity in North America - I would say that it is in fact losing popularity steadily since the recall and the introduction of grain free diets.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I feed raw now, but before that, I fed Orijen.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> Nature's recipe isn't on the list but that's what I feed it's grain free........


I've had several people around here recommend that! More specifically because it's -corn meal- free.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3262854#prodTab1

You all can read the ingredients yourself, but that doesn't sound all that bad to me. This is the slogan they're promoting: _No beef, corn or wheat. No by-products, fillers or artificial preservatives. _


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I feed my pup Orijen . I'm surprised its not on your list , its a very hi quality food.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

No Fromm.  Kaiser has been on from for the past 4 months or so and is doing great on it.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

deege39 said:


> I've had several people around here recommend that! More specifically because it's -corn meal- free.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3262854#prodTab1
> 
> You all can read the ingredients yourself, but that doesn't sound all that bad to me. This is the slogan they're promoting: _No beef, corn or wheat. No by-products, fillers or artificial preservatives. _


Ingredients:
Turkey, turkey meal, ground rice, barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols),oatmeal, potato protein, cranberriers, apples, peas, carrots, *animal digest*, tomato pomace, sodium tripolyphosphate, flax seed, potassium chloride, *salt*, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, D-calcium pantothenatie, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supllement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement) minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, maganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), yucca schidigera, choline chloride, rosemary extract.

Aniaml digest, that does not sound too good. I heard that salt is not good for dogs and isnt the chicken fat a little bit too high up on the list?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I switched from Orijen to Natural Balance. Orijen was getting too expensive. I am giving my dog Natural Balance and a supplement called Great Life Enzymes Pro. Helps absorb nutrients, provides tons of minerals and enzymes. Really great stuff.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

just noticed that the natures recipe has rice in it so I'm guessing the guy lied to me about it being grain free. Isn't rice a grain.............. I changed to this food because of Alexis allergies and was trying to go grain free.......... do I need to change again?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rice is a grain, a low allegy grain but a grain regardless. If you were told a nutro brand is grain free, you were definately decepted.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

it's not the same as nutro I'm talking about nature's recipe.... I think I will wait the 10-12 weeks and see if the itching quits before I switch it again........


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's the latest on Canidae http://www.dogfoodclassaction.com/index.html


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

i voted Wellness and Blue Buffalo.

I feed my husky, Roxy the Wellness Super5Mix and she loves it! my boyfriend feeds his husky Blue Buffalo.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

The best dog food i've tried is eagle pack holistic(chicken or duck).
I had the best results.But,as usual for the Greek pet shops,i couldn't find the formulas i wanted.
I switched to Pro plan salmon & rice.I hope i won't have any problems.


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

my lab is almost finished with the wellness super5mix large breed so I went and bought him another bag of super5mix just for puppy normal breed.. I had two food side by side he likes the new one better haah


----------



## impulse22281 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been feeding my dog APD which is made by Breeder's Choice. To be honest I always fed my last dog cheapo Wal Mart Purina Dog Chow dog food, but from what I've heard lately I would definitely like to start feeding my new dog something that's good for her, but won't break the bank either. Anyone have recommendations or know the best place to buy dog food or get coupons, etc?


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

impulse22281 said:


> I've been feeding my dog APD which is made by Breeder's Choice. To be honest I always fed my last dog cheapo Wal Mart Purina Dog Chow dog food, but from what I've heard lately I would definitely like to start feeding my new dog something that's good for her, but won't break the bank either. Anyone have recommendations or now the best place to buy dog food or get coupons, etc?


At petco, If you buy 10 bags of the same food in 1 year, they give you the 11th bag free. (other word is 10% off,) 

if u can afford your dog purina, wellness food may seems to cost more per lbs, but instead of feeding 3 cups of dog chow you only need ~2 cups of wellness food. I got that from comparing feeding instructions on both Purina puppy chow and Wellness just for puppy


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Before switching to raw, I fed Molly Orijen and then Horizon Legacy.


----------

